# Kung Fu Panda... it was AWESOME!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 6, 2008)

9/10

It was awesome because...
+ The opening was made of awesome.
+ The lack of pop-culture references make me happy!
+ Character development. IT ACTUALLY HAS ONE!
+ A well-developed villain!
+ Subversion of many supposedly obvious tropes!
+ Has huge references of classic Chinese martial arts flicks.

My only gripe was there were a lot of "hyas" and mentioning of the word "kung fu" as if it was a verb, but otherwise the movie is very awesome. I suggest watching it!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm torn, I don't like Dreamworks films and they always feel like they're five "remember that time when" 's off from being an episode of Family Guy. But I've seen some of the action in the movie and it looks neat. I need a date.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 6, 2008)

Me and my sister plan to see it later today. But I need to sleep first.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jun 6, 2008)

If it doesn't have the main character getting in the sack with someone, I refuse to watch it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 6, 2008)

Well, there could be a two-person *potato* sack race _somewhere_ in the film.  Having not seen it (yet), I cannot say for certain.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 6, 2008)

No, but there were mentions of potatoes, as Po the panda was a local cook.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 6, 2008)

I did read some of the reviews today, and they turned out pretty positive. I'm planning to see it on Sunday.


----------



## Molotov (Jun 7, 2008)

More motivation for me to see the film, yesh.


----------



## Azure (Jun 7, 2008)

I am totally going to see this film.  I saw the extended trailer when I went to see Crystal Skull, and the whole theatre was laughing it's ass off.  FEEL THA THUNDAH!!!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 7, 2008)

eh i saw zohan the day it came out, kungfu panda was sold out, but my friend saw it and now he wont stop saying "skadoosh" its extremely annoying

PS for some1 trained in 7 martial arts i think movies like this are giving martial arts a bad name, i will see the movie today or tommorow and ill get back to you if i think it does XD


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw it and actually liked it.  I'm glad they gave a little more story to the bad guy than just 'he's evil defeat him'

and I hate to ruin this thread but I'd totally tap that Tigeresses ass... <_<  *flees*


----------



## Zanzer (Jun 8, 2008)

I have seen many good reviews about this, hopefuly i'll see it soon.


----------



## Quaidis (Jun 8, 2008)

I saw it on the imax the other day and it was definately worth the money.  (Not a spoiler here, it's in the previews) A 50 ft tall shot of a panda butt is worth paying for.  

I plan to own it when it comes to dvd, and maybe see it once more before then.  It was very well done.  I liked the turtle.


----------



## Aden (Jun 8, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> \
> PS for some1 trained in 7 martial arts i think movies like this are giving martial arts a bad name, i will see the movie today or tommorow and ill get back to you if i think it does XD



Feh. I spent 6 years getting my black belt rank with a school that covers four styles. I, however, can distinguish movies like these as for entertainment purposes only, and I think so can most others.

Besides, anyone who actually thinks that martial arts is about "hooooooaaaaaaaa"-ing really loud and standing on one foot probably isn't worth much of your time.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 8, 2008)

...It's out already? I didn't think it came out until next week. I really want to see this, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jun 8, 2008)

I just saw it today, and I enjoyed it. Great animation, nice story, and great voice cast. Really worth seeing for the summer.


----------



## HTtheCB (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm gonna see it soon hopefully. I've heard mixed things, but all my favorite review crews gave it good marks, so I'll catch it soon.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Jun 10, 2008)

I just saw it last night (even missed my guild's first time killing Vashj in WoW heh) and really liked it. I think it had a good balance or serious story line and comedy and character development for most of the important characters. I felt like I really knew them well, and got a good laugh. There were also some good fight scenes.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 11, 2008)

Aden said:


> Feh. I spent 6 years getting my black belt rank with a school that covers four styles. I, however, can distinguish movies like these as for entertainment purposes only, and I think so can most others.
> 
> Besides, anyone who actually thinks that martial arts is about "hooooooaaaaaaaa"-ing really loud and standing on one foot probably isn't worth much of your time.


 
yah well ive trained 10 years to get my blackbelts in those 7 categories and i saw the movie and it was pretty funny...by the way im with u about tapping the tigress... i cant help myself sometimes and i like martial arts/dangerous chicks.. or ones who like to take control XD, sexy XD


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 11, 2008)

What I like about this is that the movie doesn't show furry, but funny animal.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 11, 2008)

Alright, I'll do it. I'll go see this movie. Then I'll ask God to ease my soul for spending money on a Dreamworks film. Then I'll rob the Kwik E Mart.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 11, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Alright, I'll do it. I'll go see this movie. Then I'll ask God to ease my soul for spending money on a Dreamworks film. Then I'll rob the Kwik E Mart.



You could alway rob the Kwik E Mart before you go to see the film... that way, it won't be your money!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LonelyFox (Jun 11, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> You could alway rob the Kwik E Mart before you go to see the film... that way, it won't be your money!
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


amen to that


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll probably watch it with my lady friend, but I've started hearing some negative things about it so I'm wary


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jun 12, 2008)

Negative what?


----------



## Lowblock (Jun 14, 2008)

I plan to see it soon sometime...


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2008)

Saw it today. It was actually pretty good, and I'd recommend it.

/Saw it in IMAX.
//We were the only group in the theater without little kids in it.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jun 14, 2008)

From reading everything on this thread, I may very well buy it on DVD. I'm not too big on going to theatres.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 15, 2008)

BEST DREAMWORKS ANIMATION MOVIE EVER!!


I loved the villian and the tigress! But everything was made of awesome in the movie. 


Oh, did anyone hear the monkey talk? He was voiced by Jackie Chan but I think he only said maybe one word!

i reccomend this film to everyone! esspecially furries.


----------



## Krugg (Jun 15, 2008)

Agreed, it was awesome. I found that the high actions scenes were very fluid and smooth, a rarity in most fully CGI movies.


----------



## Istanbul (Jun 15, 2008)

Definitely quite good. The action sequences were extremely good, even when they were difficult to follow.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 17, 2008)

It was cool.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 17, 2008)

TundraWolfBlade said:


> I saw it and actually liked it.  I'm glad they gave a little more story to the bad guy than just 'he's evil defeat him'
> 
> and I hate to ruin this thread but I'd totally tap that Tigeresses ass... <_<  *flees*


Thats what I said when I saw the preview lol who would not tap dat xD


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 17, 2008)

It had rather good martial arts scenes.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! I watched yesterday (not in theater got it a different way lol) It was great loved the tigress even more now! She is sofa king hot!


----------



## Gamba (Jun 25, 2008)

Saw it and loved it! Tai Lung was my favorite character. One of the few movies I've seen this year that made me want to make an Rp board about it. If you're interested in it... http://s4.invisionfree.com/Kung_Fu_Panda_The_RP/


----------



## desiring_change (Jun 27, 2008)

Interesting _Kung Fu Panda_ article over at Cartoon Brew:

http://www.cartoonbrew.com/feature-film/kung-fu-panda-writer-vents

I've no desire to watch KFP myself, not least because I *already* saw the movie in which a klutzy, put-upon martial arts enthusiast turns out to be the long-prophesized vanquisher of an otherwise-unbeatable antagonist (who's recently escaped from incarceration) in a series of physics-defying duels -- it was called _Kung Fu Hustle_, back in 2005.

Besides, Rumiko Takahashi's _Ranma Â½_ used the idea of a kung-fu panda a good 20 years ago, and that comic had TF in it too.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jun 27, 2008)

I was going to see it on monday when I was with my friend and one of his friends, but the timing didn't work out.
Bah.


----------

